

MMO dev fools pirates with torrent data ‘leak’ - bensummers
http://www.develop-online.net/news/34442/MMO-dev-fools-pirates-with-torrent-data-leak

======
habitue
Um... it doesn't sound like they "fooled pirates" it sounds like they took
advantage of the bittorrent protocol for exactly what it was designed for:
distributing large files.

~~~
vault_
I don't even think that what they're doing is particularly novel. Blizzard has
been distributing World of Warcraft via bittorrent for a while now, and other
games I've downloaded have essentially had their own front-end on a torrent
client.

What I think is more interesting though is the idea of distributing it for
free on channels that are usually limited to less legal endeavors, and later
patching in a monetization scheme.

------
chaosmachine
I always thought it would be a good anti-piracy strategy to seed trackers with
your own subtly broken cracks (a crack that intentionally stops working after
2 weeks, for example). The key is to upload your fake crack before anyone gets
around to making a real one.

~~~
Batsu
This wasn't an anti-piracy measure.

The game was free to play, but they uploaded it to sites such as The Pirate
Bay to distribute it. They mention that people have been put off by the game
due to the large file size (excess of 500mb, I think) which is generally not a
daunting feature to those who use torrents.

The didn't really fool anyone, per se... they just took advantage of
distribution channels.

~~~
chaosmachine
My comment is only tangentially related to the article. I'm not implying what
they did was an anti-piracy measure, only that there are other ways to use
bittorrent creatively.

